# Charlie Sheen: Quotenrekord mit Anger Management



## beachkini (2 Juli 2012)

​
Trotz aller Eskapaden ist und bleibt Hollywood-Star Charlie Sheen der derzeit wohl beliebteste Schauspieler. In den USA lief jüngst seine neue Comedy-Serie "Anger Management" an und war trotz größtenteils mittelmäßiger bis schlechter Kritiken ein riesiger Erfolg!

5,47 Millionen Zuschauer wollten sehen, wie sich Charlie nach dem Serienhit "Two and a Half Men" als unkonventioneller Psychiater macht, der auch selbst die eine oder andere Stunde auf der Couch nötig hätte - mit dieser beeindruckenden Zahl hat Sheen einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt.

Noch nie zuvor wollten so viele Menschen die Pilotfolge einer Serie sehen. Wenn "Anger Management" - vorerst nur in Amerika im TV - weiterhin so erfolgreich bleibt, stehen 100 weitere Episoden an.

In Deutschland hat sich der TV-Sender "VOX" die Rechte vorab besorgt, ein Sendetermin wurde jedoch noch nicht bekannt gegeben.


----------



## MetalFan (2 Juli 2012)

He is back! :WOW:

Soweit ich den englischen Originalen folgen konnte, hat es mir gefallen!


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Juli 2012)

Ich fand die ersten beiden Episoden auch ganz amüsant!


----------

